# New at Target Stores!



## madmacksmommy (May 25, 2006)

I was shopping at my local Target store today. Target is now selling Hotslings! I couldn't believe it! The had size 3 and size 4! I was so excited to see them there! I haven't used a puch before but I am tempted to buy one! I use my ERGO now solely but wouldn't mind adding a Hotsling to our carriers!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Wow! Too cool.

-Angela


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

I like target and their push to bring more "family friendly" items. I use GypsyMama BBS and Water wrap to double carry my 15mo old and my 3month old at the same time. All the target employee's and managers have to approach me and my family to ask questions. The other Big Box stores don't seem to pay any attention to the actual customers there.

Yeah for target!







: and YEAH FOR HOTSLINGS MAKERS!! how great it must be for the hotslings creator and owner to brancho out that much!


----------



## Meems (Jan 8, 2007)

how much were they?


----------



## 3for_me (Jan 17, 2007)

http://www.target.com/gp/browse.html...size=16&page=3


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

Sweet!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

oh wow! That's awesome


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Right on . . . I hope they sell well!


----------



## KWenn (Jun 13, 2006)

That is so great!

We were out shopping in the baby section of a store the other day with DD in her Hotsling. There was a woman there who appeared to be shopping for a baby shower (had a registry in hand). She stopped me and asked where I had gotten it and then scrounged in her purse looking for pen and paper to write down the website. How cool that I could just say "Target!" (Made me all warm and fuzzy to think she might get one for the new mommy







)


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

"dot" "floral" and "stripe" LOL...thats funny for being hotslings!

anyway...wow.
this was my face.







: lol...i havent been around..err..somewhere else lately. shocked the heck outta me! LOL


----------



## mrsalf97 (Oct 22, 2004)

Impressive! The Target's here don't even carry nursing bras anymore.







:


----------



## melissabel (May 23, 2005)

The 4 fabrics are exclusive to Target and were selected by Target so I would not say they are typical of the fabrics Hotslings usually selects but its still awesome that they are being sold at Target.

FYI- they are only being sold is small select group of stores to see how well they do. Hopefully they do well and they will be sold in more stores. There are none near me but I may buy one online to show my support for the brand.


----------



## madmacksmommy (May 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melissabel* 
The 4 fabrics are exclusive to Target and were selected by Target so I would not say they are typical of the fabrics Hotslings usually selects but its still awesome that they are being sold at Target.

FYI- they are only being sold is small select group of stores to see how well they do. Hopefully they do well and they will be sold in more stores. There are none near me but I may buy one online to show my support for the brand.

I am going to buy one the next time I am at Target!


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 21, 2003)

Whoo! BW goes mainstream! It'll be interesting to see how well they sell....


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

That's awesome!
Everyone registers at Target, what a great way to get more people babywearing! The rest of the carriers on target.com look pretty impractical.
OOOH they should carry solarveil hotslings! Last summer I wore my baby in the pool and had dozens and dozens of people ask where I got my SV pouch!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsalf97* 
Impressive! The Target's here don't even carry nursing bras anymore.







:

Keep looking- I thought ours didn't either, but I finally found them mixed in.

-Angela


----------



## josybear (Jul 24, 2006)

i wish canada had target, i've always liked that store.

i went to leave a review but i had to have a membership... oh well. but you americans should leave rave reviews so the pouches can become featured products.


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

That is SO, SO COOL!!!! It has been so much fun to watch the evolution of Hotslings over the past few years. During my pregnancy with DS2, suddenly there was a lot more mainstream interest in slings (hopefully I helped a little with that, I belonged to a mainstream pg/baby board and talked them up a ton!), and then I started seeing Hotslings on a couple of mainstream sites. By the time DS2 was 6 mos old, I would run into people in real life who would ask "is that a Hotsling?" Just crazy, you never get random people asking about carriers by name! Hooray for the mainstreaming of babywearing!!


----------



## merrijayne (Aug 31, 2005)

wow nice


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

That is so fabulous!!!!!

(I just hope they're not made in China now...)


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Cool! Another reason to be excited...no Target here but one is being built & opens next month!


----------



## melissabel (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rzberrymom* 
That is so fabulous!!!!!

(I just hope they're not made in China now...)

Nope still made in the USA, Yay, Hotslings


----------



## tsfairy (May 19, 2004)

I was so excited to see these yesterday at Target! I spent 20 min just playing with them. LOL

They were priced around $40.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

I read about this yesterday. I heard right now it's a test in 100 or 150 Targets across the country, and if they do well they'll all carry them. My local one is supposed to have them so I'm hoping to go and check them out soon!


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Someone needs to help me with the sizing. I am 5'9" and have a medium, frame.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquerette* 
I read about this yesterday. I heard right now it's a test in 100 or 150 Targets across the country, and if they do well they'll all carry them. My local one is supposed to have them so I'm hoping to go and check them out soon!

My usual target had them- was going to get one for a pg friend, but didn't like the only pattern they had in her size. Going to check another close target.

I want to encourage them to keep carrying them!

-Angela


----------



## melissabel (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artgoddess* 
Someone needs to help me with the sizing. I am 5'9" and have a medium, frame.

What is your shoulder to hip measurement?

Have you checked out the sizing calculator on the Hotslings website?


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

If you search for hotsling Target there is a list of the stores that are supposed to carry them floating around the internet.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melissabel* 
What is your shoulder to hip measurement?

Have you checked out the sizing calculator on the Hotslings website?

No, but I will, thanks!


----------



## Kailey's mom (Apr 19, 2007)

awesome!!!


----------



## rrible (Feb 1, 2007)

this makes me so happy








kinda dangerous, too, though... can't walk into target without picking up several unintended purchases...


----------



## DBassett (May 15, 2007)

I need sizing help as well! I was just looking at the chart and I'm confused!!

Tshirts I'm a M-L which puts me at a 4
I'm 5'1" which puts me at a 3
I weigh 121ish lbs which puts me at a 2
I wear a DD bra which puts me at a 4
and my shoulder to hip is 24" which is a 3

Am I really that mis proportioned???!?!


----------



## DBassett (May 15, 2007)

I wanted to bump this and say I just checked my target. They had ONE size 3 HS. My guess is they didn't do so well in my area and our local target probably won't carry them anymore bc it was marked down to $9.96. It rang up as $9.36!!! I'm beyond thrilled that I just bought my first pouch (a HS at that!) for less than $10!!!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

WOW! They had tons at mine, but I wonder if they're marked down.... might have to go this afternoon... tempting.

-Angela


----------



## babymakesthree (Oct 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DBassett* 
I wanted to bump this and say I just checked my target. They had ONE size 3 HS. My guess is they didn't do so well in my area and our local target probably won't carry them anymore bc it was marked down to $9.96. It rang up as $9.36!!! I'm beyond thrilled that I just bought my first pouch (a HS at that!) for less than $10!!!

What?!







great buy!

My local Target carries them and I bought one as a gift for a pg co-worker of my hubby. Gotta show that there is a market for them!


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

While I'm looking that Target's listing of carriers, can someone tell me WHAT is this?


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2seven* 
While I'm looking that Target's listing of carriers, can someone tell me WHAT is this?

Well the alternate photo shows off it has a bottle holder. I think it's some sort of B'journ type carrier.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Yeah, I think it's bjorn-ish, hung on a black torso...

-Angela


----------



## Steady101 (Jun 24, 2004)

How cool. I will have to check and see if my local taget has any.


----------



## DBassett (May 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babymakesthree* 
What?!







great buy!

My local Target carries them and I bought one as a gift for a pg co-worker of my hubby. Gotta show that there is a market for them!

Yea it was a great buy! You should have seen me lol I had to use quite a bit of self discipline to keep from jumping up and down with excitement!!! I was like a child on Christmas morning!!!









Of course after DBF saw how excited I was he said (with a grin on his face) "and now would be the time that I tell you you're not getting it!" He thinks he's funny


----------



## mommymoose (May 29, 2004)

Nice!! go babywearing!!!


----------



## fortunecookie (Mar 20, 2007)

Does anyone have a link with the list of Target stores who are selling hotslings?


----------



## Kens (Jun 9, 2006)

Wow thats awesome!

Kens


----------



## CaraNicole (Feb 28, 2007)

_i knew i liked target way better that wal-mart!_







:


----------



## Reha (Jul 16, 2004)

googling around i found this list of stores:

AL T1468 Dothan

AR T1470 FAYETTEVILLE

AZ T0851 WESTRIDGE
AZ T0950 ARCADIA CROSSING
AZ T0909 AHWATUKEE
AZ T0854 TUCSON NORTHWEST
AZ T2227 Peoria Far North

CA T0190 SOUTH GATE
CA T0198 CULVER CITY
CA T0676 SALINAS
CA T0257 VALENCIA/NEWHALL
CA T1062 SAND CITY
CA T0939 APPLE VALLEY
CA T1025 ELK GROVE
CA T0827 VACAVILLE
CA T0321 REDWOOD CITY
CA T1028 WEST COVINA
CA T0692 NOVATO
CA T0737 PINOLE
CA T0911 FRESNO NORTH
CA T0195 LONG BEACH-BELLFLOWER
CA T0324 SAN JOSE WEST
CA T0852 ROHNERT PARK
CA T0761 HEMET
CA T0736 NORCO
CA T0912 CHINO HILLS
CA T0318 YUBA CITY
CA T0188 SAN BERNADINO-ORANGE SHOW
CA T0940 PALM DESERT
CA T0290 GARDENA
CA T0323 CUPERTINO
CA T0230 ORANGE
CA T0938 MODESTO NW
CA T0914 RANCHO SANTA MARGARITA
CA T1027 CAMARILLO
CA T0853 LODI
CA T0828 LIVERMORE
CA T0229 CYPRESS
CA T2245 Ontario
CA T2268 W Sacramento

CO T0093 GRAND JUNCTION
CO T0064 BOULDER

DE T1146 BRANDYWINE DE
DE T1312 DOVER

FL T1039 DADELAND
FL T0687 GAINESVILLE
FL T0899 NAPLES
FL T0812 BRANDON
FL T0844 TALLAHASSEE
FL T0873 OCALA
FL T1038 NORTH MIAMI
FL T0877 HOLLYWOOD
FL T1299 LAKELAND SOUTH FL
FL T0920 PEMBROKE PINES
FL T0690 PORT CHARLOTTE
FL T1454 CAPE CORAL
FL T0689 MELBOURNE
FL T0897 OVIEDO
FL T0874 ORANGE CITY
FL T0688 DAYTONA BEACH
FL T0645 REGENCY
FL T0919 SPRING HILL
FL T1921 Jacksonville East
FL T2233 Jacksonville West

GA T0917 SNELLVILLE
GA T0373 SMYRNA
GA T1380 WARNER ROBINS
GA T0970 ALPHARETTA

ID T0699 TWIN FALLS
ID T1230 BOISE NW

IL T0871 PEORIA
IL T0927 EVANSTON
IL T0732 CICERO
IL T0842 ORLAND PARK
IL T0928 NILES
IL T0894 JOLIET
IL T0895 BRADLEY
IL T0839 BATAVIA
IL T0880 WOODFIELD
IL T2087 Oak Lawn

IN T1286 VALPARAISO
IN T0731 HIGHLAND
IN T1530 MUNCIE
IN T0881 EAGLE CREEK

KS T1821 MANHATTAN

KY T1071 SPRINGHURST
KY T0780 LOU-JEFFERSONTOWN

MA T1348 WORCESTER

MD T1006 LARGO
MD T1002 BEL AIR
MD T1008 WALDORF
MD T1541 PIKESVILLE

MI T0279 DEARBORN
MI T0872 WEST LIVONIA
MI T0922 BRIGHTON
MI T0354 CANTON
MI T0896 COMMERCE TOWNSHIP
MI T0282 MADISON HEIGHTS
MI T2254 Sterling Hgts W

MN T0215 ST. CLOUD
MN T0004 DULUTH
MN T0005 BLOOMINGTON
MN T0930 ST CLOUD EAST
MN T1375 MPLS-NICOLLET MALL
MN T2180 Monticello

MO T1031 SPRINGFIELD

MS T0754 NORTH JACKSON

NC T0755 FAYETTEVILLE (NC)
NC T0961 CARY
NC T0918 CHARLOTTE SE
NC T1087 CHARLOTTE SOUTH

NY T1139 WESTBURY NY
NY T2253 Watertown

OH T0985 STRONGSVILLE
OH T2228 Cleveland South

OK T0043 OKLAHOMA CITY N

OR T0612 SPRINGFIELD
OR T0344 BEAVERTON

PA T1288 STATE COLLEGE
PA T1474 DICKSON CITY
PA T2241 Chambersburg

SD T0076 SIOUX FALLS

TN T1030 MEMPHIS NORTHEAST
TN T0146 WHITE BRIDGE
TN T2240 Nashville West

TX T0955 GALLERIA
TX T0221 AMARILLO
TX T0684 WOODLANDS
TX T0800 COLLEGE STATION
TX T0875 CITYPLACE MARKET
TX T0993 COPPERFIELD
TX T0771 SW MILITARY DRIVE
TX T0802 HARLINGEN
TX T0067 PLANO
TX T0876 GRAPEVINE
TX T0907 KATY
TX T2243 Grand Prarie S

UT T1357 ST GEORGE
UT T1814 AMERICAN FORK

VA T1021 CHESAPEAKE EAST
VA T0772 FREDERICKSBURG
VA T1292 CHRISTIANSBURG VA
VA T2250 Culpeper

WA T0996 ISSAQUAH
WA T0681 KENT
WA T1331 LAKE STEVENS

WI T1060 MADISON WEST
WI T0863 MENOMONEE FALLS
WI T0809 JANESVILLE

WV T1478 BARBOURSVILLE


----------



## Alohamelly (Jul 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3for_me* 
http://www.target.com/gp/browse.html...size=16&page=3

How cool! And it's cheaper than if you order through the hotslings website (which is what I did). I haven't seen those at my Target though. I'll have to look next time I'm there.


----------



## Luv2bemommy (Oct 26, 2005)

WOW! That is great!! About time everyone else catches up with the world of slingin'!


----------



## arlecchina (Jul 25, 2006)

yay! i miss target so much







:


----------



## fortunecookie (Mar 20, 2007)

Thank you for finding that list for me!







:


----------



## Monie (May 24, 2005)

I checked out both our Targets (we live near a state border, so one store is in one state and one is in the other state) neither carry them. I checked the list, and I will have to drive a ways to find one that does.


----------



## Kitten (Jan 10, 2005)

I thought I saw that Target is selling them online as well.


----------



## spedel (Mar 23, 2007)

Yay! Now I can direct people to the Target website instead of writing it down. And maybe I can get my prego sis-in-law to give it a try. I love my hotsling!


----------



## samantha546 (Aug 4, 2005)

Wow, looks like a lot of people who wouldn't have thought about a HS is now buying one especially if they can get it at Target. This is a good move to get Hotslings into the mainstream market for sure. Good all around!


----------



## medaroge (Dec 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *samantha546* 
Good all around!










See I think it is totally cool that Hotslings was started by a mom and run by a mom, but now that they are selling them for cheaper at Target than the other wahm stores (online and b&m) I dont see how it wont undercut the wahm who has them in her shop.....Who made Hotslings what it is today.

I do think it is important to get better slings in the mainstream market, and so nice for Target to be branching out a bit (in other departments as well). But I'll stick with supporting wahm shops, even if it means I may pay a few more $.

Just my two cents!


----------



## MilkyWayMom (Mar 9, 2007)

i've noticed them at my salinas store... so shocked!! I called up the two pregnant ladies I know to tell them about it, I was so excited.


----------



## jfrank411 (Oct 6, 2003)

I swear I posted to this thread yesterday, and now I don't see it. Wierd! Anyway. . .

I went to Target today and lo and behold I found some Hotslings there. They were in the baby section on an endcap full of 'new products'. Kinda dumb that they aren't displayed with the other baby carriers. They had 4 different patterns that I remember seeing and were priced at $39.99. I was excited to get to try on a size 3, since I always felt my size 2 was a bit tight. Unfortunately, dd wouldn't cooperate, and as soon as I got her in it, she was screaming to get down. Oh well. I did end up buying a Dipees & Wipees, so the shopping trip wasn't a complete bust. Oh, and I didn't see the RS and MT that I've heard Target is selling.


----------



## melissabel (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jfrank411* 
Oh, and I didn't see the RS and MT that I've heard Target is selling.

Target is selling a MT and ring sling!! Please tell me more!!


----------



## mommyddeville (Nov 28, 2005)

I knew I lived in the middle of nowhere. My target does NOT have these.


----------



## jfrank411 (Oct 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melissabel* 
Target is selling a MT and ring sling!! Please tell me more!!

They are made by 'Parents of Invention', and both sell for $39.99
Here's the links:
Ultimate Baby Mei Tai (kind of wierd how they show a hip carry rather than a front or back carry)
http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html...sin=B000S8M5YI
Ultimate Baby Sling
http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html...sin=B000S8IZVK


----------

